
Here are the differences between attendees of the DNC and RNC, according to Yelp - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/difference-between-rnc-and-dnc-on-yelp-2016-7
======
schoen
Have they compared this to ordinary levels of query volume fluctuations and
considered other events that may have been happening in those regions at the
same time?

~~~
PaulHoule
Probably not.

If you look at the top 100 pages on Wikipedia from one month to the next you
see a huge amount of variation and churn on the list.

